# Kindle for PC App Won't load onto Win 10



## arpcath (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I attempted to clean up my list of Kindle devices. I deregistered my Kindle for PC for both of our computers. My computer had no problem re-registering, but my husband's wouldn't. When I clicked on his Kindle desktop icon, a box appeared and said that it couldn't find the kindle.exe file. I then uninstalled the program and reloaded it. The desktop icon that showed up was a blue box inside a rectangle. I then took an old Kindle installer file on my computer. The old icon showed up and I clicked on it. The program came up, and I clicked on tools/Manage Your Kindle and it went to the website, but no new kindle for PC showed up. When I went to sync the content, it kicked me out of the program and the desktop icon totally disappeared. Then a box appeared that told me that it couldn't find kindle.exe. I then compared the kindle files at c:/users/[name]/appdata/local/Amazon/kindle/application on the two computers. My husband's computer was missing the Kindle Application with the picture of the kid beneath the tree. There may be other files missing as well, but this was a glaring difference. While I was troubleshooting, I did restart his computer a few times. Then the program would load like normal, but when I tried to register it, everything went haywire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You probably need to look in the Win10 app library for the appropriate version. 

When I had a kindle for PC app, and upgraded to Win10, it was fine. But when I got a new computer that had Win10 already, I had to use the Windows app store app.


----------



## Chapanut (Nov 22, 2017)

I can not download the app as well. Please tell me how to download it.


----------



## arpcath (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I searched the Windows store and there is no kindle app to download.  Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazon de-listed the Kindle app from the Windows Store some months ago. You can only download it from there if you had purchased it (so to speak) prior to the de-listing.

You need to get the Kindle for PC app from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Digital-Services-LLC-Download/dp/B00UB76290/

It is compatible with Windows 7, 8, and 10.


----------

